
The Anxiety of Waiting to be Successful - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/10/18/the-anxiety-of-waiting-to-be-successful/10204/view.aspx
======
DaniFong
"Bill Gates didn't know that creating a computer operating system would lead
to the largest computer software company in the world anymore than Richard
Branson knew that signing Boy George and Phil Collins would make Virgin the
music label that it became."

Somehow, I doubt this. ;-)

